# Great Work



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some of the GREAT things you can make with the CarveWright machine 



=============


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Just some of the GREAT things you can make with the CarveWright machine
> 
> 
> http://www.carvewright.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4335
> ...


Bob,

Mike did NOT use the CarveWright machine on pics. 1 & 3; they were too big for the machine... he did those by hand using Dremel & chisels.

Pic.#2, the drawer front, took him 20 hours by hand and 17 hrs. using the CarveWright... He probably could have done it by hand in the 17 hrs... He is a real Master at carving... One guess as to his favorite body part to carve!


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Good job. That's some nice looking work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj. am I right in thinking that YOU didn't make these items? You spend so much time on the forum solving problems that I doubt you would have had the time to spare.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nope I didn't make the items YET, my oldest wanted a rack to hang her stuff on and I was looking around to find a neat one and saw this one and I think that's the one I'm going to make her...she as a horse or two and I think that's what I'm going to put in it...on the ends.. I like the holding pegs so she can put it up once she gets it in a box... 


==============



harrysin said:


> Bj. am I right in thinking that YOU didn't make these items? You spend so much time on the forum solving problems that I doubt you would have had the time to spare.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Just some of the GREAT things you can make with the CarveWright machine
> 
> http://www.carvewright.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3767
> http://www.carvewright.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4335
> ...



*All of those projects were NOT DONE USING THE CarveWright machine.*

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/CarveAB1.html


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I think I recognize the girl that modeled for this carving 

I wish!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

Me Too in my dreams...

By the way did you get your remote Vac. control built ?


===========



BlueGoose said:


> I think I recognize the girl that modeled for this carving
> 
> I wish!!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool stuff BJ, thanks for posting it! The lettering is the part I think is neat that the machine does... very cool! 

Corey


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

I guess I'm just a fuddy duddy, but in my book, wood carving is done by hand.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi cabinetman

Welcome to the new age of computers in woodworking and it's just the tip of the ice burg.... 

Just like the new chip in routers that control the speed.. for just one.

======



cabinetman said:


> I guess I'm just a fuddy duddy, but in my book, wood carving is done by hand.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi cabinetman
> 
> Welcome to the new age of computers in woodworking and it's just the tip of the ice burg....
> 
> ...



Izzat like a wood chip?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi cabinetman

Izzat ??

Had to look that one up  

iz·zat /ˈɪzət/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[iz-uht] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
–noun Anglo-Indian.
1.	personal dignity or honor.
2.	personal prestige.

=======


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi cabinetman
> 
> Izzat ??
> 
> ...


Bob... Izzat = Is That 

Corey


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Bobj3, 
Think I'm going with the store bought remote. I'm finding the parts cost more than the ones from Grizzly. I haven't given up yet though, I still think it is a interesting project.

thanks for your help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

You'er Welcome

I think that would be best for now,, it is a fun project but you almost need to have the parts you need just laying around...here's a small tip stop by a pawn shop they do have good deals on auto alarm systems now and then...I would say auto junk yards but most don't have the remote with the alarms the norm.

But you can get the base unit for a song at the auto junk yards...and you can buy the remotes from any CarToys outlet and then can reprogram it for the one you find.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

why were all these made? to sell or were they all ordered? and who exactly made them?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats Great. We have no dought , but BJ just made a comment... He got the same plan, more or less., Right BOB!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

?????,, that kids post is 3 years old ..


=======



dutchman 46 said:


> Thats Great. We have no dought , but BJ just made a comment... He got the same plan, more or less., Right BOB!


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well you wanna buy mine off me. It needs a chuck has about 20hrs on it if i remember. I'm kinda partial to my new machine. It can actually cut efficiently v carve any graphic not just text and do mortis and tenon work. OOOhh and dovetails and 3d raster carvings.


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

more videos of CL?


----------

